# 5.1 speakers under 10 k , or get a 7.1 ?



## eureca_eureca (Oct 15, 2008)

I need help to choose good speakers for my comp/dvd player .

I am looking for speakers that can give deep bass and good sound quality , or is it good to go for a 7.1 speaker ?

Please guide me , intex/mercury i consider them to be an insult for musi c lovers  .

I am still listening to my intex mean while my ears warming up badly  .

Thanks


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 16, 2008)

logitech Z550 is good....


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2008)

nope. 7.1 is not necessary.

Get Logitech Z5300(less than 10k) or Z5500 (15k)

Also check Altec Lansing models.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2008)

Get Z5500 w/o any second thoughts....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

^^Thats 16k......

Go for Z5300 for 11k. Thats good.

Otherwise look at Philips MMS460 or Creative T6060


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Thats 16k......
> 
> Go for Z5300 for 11k. Thats good.
> 
> Otherwise look at Philips MMS460 or Creative T6060



But he never mention the budget dude.....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 16, 2008)

Get a good 5.1 rather than 7.1 in that budget.

I do support the fact that Intex/Mercury are insult for music lovers ...


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry guys its a typo Z5300


----------



## acewin (Oct 16, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> But he never mention the budget dude.....



the budget is in the threads topic name



eureca_eureca said:


> I need help to choose good speakers for my comp/dvd player .
> 
> I am looking for speakers that can give deep bass and good sound quality , or is it good to go for a 7.1 speaker ?
> 
> ...



you would not need intex in that price.
Best go are 5.1 systems from Creative or Logitech or Altec Lansing.
People have already suggested the models addin
Altec Lansing MX5021 in 6.5K for consideration.
All the models suggested are worth each penny spent on them, will never regret.


----------



## mayanksharma (Oct 16, 2008)

Go for 5.1 system ofcourse! 
And you should be looking for Philips MMS460 or Altec VS 5.1 or Logitech X540, if u want VFM! 
Else, Creative G500 or Logitech Z5500 all the way.


----------



## eureca_eureca (Oct 17, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> Go for 5.1 system ofcourse!
> And you should be looking for Philips MMS460 or Altec VS 5.1 or Logitech X540, if u want VFM!
> Else, Creative G500 or Logitech Z5500 all the way.


what is VFM ?



rajkumar_pb said:


> But he never mention the budget dude.....



Its okay buddy i can add up if there is some srious quality in sound , BTw infra red remote is inlcuded , in fe google searches remote has  wire attached



rajkumar_pb said:


> Get Z5500 w/o any second thoughts....



Looks very promising , and has a ir remote control too


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

7.1
Creative 7.1 @ 7k


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 17, 2008)

Logitech Z5500


----------

